
ASK HN: Any licensing options for Electron based desktop apps? - thinkpozzitive
While looking at Electron to build cross platform desktop apps I&#x27;ve stumbled onto a problem when it comes to licensing a commercial project.<p>Is there any license generation scheme you can recommend or think is suitable for a commercial project given the technologies used by Electron?<p>To avoid confusion, when I say licensing, I mean generation product license key that that users use to register the software and potentially unlock &quot;pro&quot; features.<p>So far, googling hasn&#x27;t really turned up any results.<p>Any thoughts?
======
purplerabbit
Look at Slack's license?

~~~
thinkpozzitive
I'm not exactly sure what you mean...

~~~
purplerabbit
Slack is built on Electron and has multiple subscription levels. So their
license should provide you with some good ideas :)

